#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  ISO 31000:2018  Requested

## ercanguclu77

Dear all,



I need ISO 31000:2018 standard. I really appreciate any help. Thanks in advance.See More: ISO 31000:2018  Requested

----------


## John Keys

It is not possible to upload a pdf file...

----------


## popov_al

You can receive this ISO from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## John Keys

Very good link 
Thanks

----------


## KORHUMMI

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## John Keys

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



How you attach a pdf file?

----------


## nelsoncanteri

Dear,

Thank you very much.

----------


## bcchiu

Thanks a lot!

----------


## danger89

Thanks!

----------


## Soy

Thank you

----------


## Manisch

thanks bro

----------


## safetypartha

Dear Popov_al,
how could we download the NFPA latest code from the following site: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] nfpa.htm

----------


## racp12

Mr. KORHUMMI,


Thanks a lotSee More: ISO 31000:2018  Requested

----------


## Peejay

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hello mate,

Can you send me ISO 31000 - 2018 at my email: izhi14@gmail.com
Because right now your link is not available. Thanks.

----------


## suphonchai

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] please find them.

----------


## Peejay

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] please find them.



Thanks mate.

If you have also a copy of NEMA MG-1 can you please share. Thanks.

----------


## Tusha

> Thanks mate.
> 
> If you have also a copy of NEMA MG-1 can you please share. Thanks.



Here is the link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Peejay

> Here is the link
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks for your generosity.

----------


## Peejay

> Here is the link
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear Tusha,

Also if you have the IEC 60034-14 2018 Rotating Electrical Machines, kindly share. I am in search of the motor vibration limits. Thanks.

----------

